# Schwarzenegger vs Stallone – wer hält sich besser?



## astrosfan (29 Okt. 2009)

Von wegen Konkurrenz unter Muskelpaketen: Zumindest Arnold Schwarzenegger und Sylvester Stallone sind dicke Freunde. Gerade trafen sie sich wieder mal zum gemeinsamen Essen in L.A. – über die Jahre ein liebgewonnenes Ritual zwischen den beiden Action-Stars, die auch bald wieder gemeinsam vor der Kamera stehen werden. Eventuelle Rivalitäten aus den Achtziger Jahren, wo Arnie als „Conan der Barbar“ oder „Terminator“ und Sly als „Rocky“, beziehungsweise „Rambo“ für Furore sorgten, sind jedenfalls längst beigelegt.

Beide sind nach wie vor fit – wie 62 (Arnold Schwarzenegger) und 63 (Sylvester Stallone) sehen die Action-Opis jedenfalls nicht aus, vielleicht auch ein bisschen Botox sei Dank. Doch wer hat sich besser gehalten? 





Die Action-Opis Arnold Schwarzenegger und Sylvester Stallone früher (oben) und heute (unten).


_Quelle:_
_Viply_


----------



## Katzun (29 Okt. 2009)

ganz klar Stallone:thumbup:


----------



## Stefan24100 (29 Okt. 2009)

ich bin auch für Sylvester Stallone


----------



## Tokko (29 Okt. 2009)

Eindeutigkeit Arnie. :thumbup:

Der knallt sich nicht die Anabolika in den Körper wie Stallone.





Das er mittlerweile ne kleine Wampe hat kann man ihm in seinen Alter verzeihen.


----------



## Jordan! (8 Nov. 2009)

Ich habe für Stallone gestimmt, da er in seinem Alter immer noch dem Action Genre treu geblieben ist und nach wie vor dreht ( siehe Rambo 4 und nun Expendables ).

Natürlich siehjt Schwarzenegger auch fit aus, aber da er den Weg in die Politik wählte, steht ihm natürlich nicht mehr soviel Zeit im Trainingsraum zur Verfügung ( und das sieht man ihm auch an ).


----------



## Muli (8 Nov. 2009)

Ich habe auch für Arnie gestimmt, da mir das Gesicht von Stallone einfach zu "operiert" aussieht


----------



## Emilysmummie (21 Nov. 2009)

eindeutig Stallone :thumbup:
Top in "John Rambo"


----------



## Punisher (22 Jan. 2010)

Anabolika machen müde Männer munter


----------



## canil (28 Jan. 2010)

für Arnold Schwarzenegger  :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (28 Jan. 2010)

Es ist schwer sich für einen der beiden zu entscheiden.
Beide haben shr gute Filme gemacht, oder machen sie noch.

Aber wenn schon eine Entscheidung dann für Arnold.
Kommt ja auch aus meinen Land, ist von meinen Heimatort nur 1 Autostunde entfernt.


----------

